# My platy had over 102 fry !!!



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi !! I just wanted to share this with you all. On December 26th, I isolated one of my female platy to a 2.5 gal tank, and I was planning to treat her for some swim bladder problem (most of the time she is swimming with her tail a little higher than her head). She was always on the fat size, and already had fry in the past, but no more than 20-25 that I could find in the tank.

I knew that she was probably pregnant. So I took her from her 20 gal tank and put her in a 2.5 gal hospital tank to treat her. I went to the kitchen and brought back some crushed and boiled green peas. And surprise !! One little platy fry at the bottom of the 2.5 gal tank. Quickly I catched it and put it in a temporary plastic container. But my platy was not finished. A couple of hours later, I had about 102 fry that I was able to catch before she ate them.

Wow !! I knew that livebearers could have a large amount of fry... but 102 !!! Since then, I lost a couple of them, and now I have 91 fry.

Here is a picture of the 102 (more or less) fry before I move them to the 2.5 gal tank (female platy back to the 20 gal tank).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow! Nice! 
Broods that large aren't common, but not unheard-of. A really big swordtail can have 200, but they almost never do. Anyway, you hit the jackpot!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, my guppy only had 11.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang!!!! Most ive ever got was forty. Very nice!


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Dang!!!! Most ive ever got was forty. Very nice!


I still can't believe it. The max. I ever got was about 25, even with my guppies. They are too cute !!! Some are like their mama, orange with black tails and fins. Some are gray with no color at all. I can't wait to see what color they will be.

Some of my friends and family promised to adopt some babies. I can't keep all of them. To this day, I have 90 still alive.


----------

